# Rodent Overrun



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Seems I have been overrun with rodents lately. I have nailed 4 rats in the last two weeks. Here is one for your viewing pleasure,









That frame is from Gamekeeper John ... I got it several years ago. I started using it as my EDC a while back when the bands on whatever I had been carrying broke. It is nice and compact, very light, and rides easy in my pocket. The ammo was 3/8 inch lead.

I have had a couple of squirrels hanging around as well, but they are quite wary. I nailed one last week, and it is now resting in my freezer waiting for his partner to join us for dinner.









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Top shooting Mr Charles


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep the rats under control Charles . Enjoy the squirrels .


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great job shooting the rodents!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol, I at first thought that skinned squirrel was the rat.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Lol, I at first thought that skinned squirrel was the rat.


Rats certainly are edible ... and from the condition of the ones I have been killing, I admit I was tempted to try one. But I do not really know what they have been eating, so I was reluctant to give it a try.

And thanks everyone for your kind words.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shooting. field mice are OK but rats eat some nasty stuff. Only in a survival situation. I'll bet the 3\8 lead really put a thump on him!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Charles. Squirrel is delicious. Waiting to get the 2nd one is a good idea one just isn't enough. Unless it is a big fat one lol.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Good shooting, I've heard rat is tasty. In some places in the far east they serve it as "Vole" They do eat some nasty stuff. Good shooting.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Kill all, they are disgusting, I would enjoy killing them.

Big hug... ALF


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shooting Charles as usual!! Nice looking slingshot


----------

